# poodles in the park - LOADS of pics



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hahaha, I know Jak has loads of photos too, I can't wait to see how they turned out, he just txted earlier to say they're awesome! heh


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Look at that grass someone totally keeps up with the lawn. Your dogs are always so white, you must bathe them all of the time.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

as far as I know, Jak bathed Saffy on friday, Paris had a bath last week too. Mainly I just keep her brushed! Remember it's spring here too, so the grass is green and the mud is going away!! heh
The grounds are sports grounds as well as just an open park, and the council is pretty good at keeping the parks around town in good condition.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

How fun! The girls look like they really enjoyed themselves, too!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Here are some MORE pics, I had to choose the ones I like out of the 316 that I had lol
They aren't as good as FD's cos my camera is a tiny wee 5 MP one that is about 3 years old now, but any way
kpoos -I bathed Saffy last Friday, and I'm trying to get in to a routine, every Friday, or second Friday afternoon I will give her a bath, and I'm trying to brush her every 2-3 days, I'm surprised she is looking good cos she loves running outside all the time, and she was eating a possum today *gag*

Anyway, here we go:

Paris with her silly topknot going crazy








Prancing around









Where is she!









THERE SHE IS!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Silly tongue in 2nd photo, last post too!

Here I am Mum!










Saffy just loves in trees so much









She looks so white and overexposed here lol









Arrgh!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao, great pics Jak! I LOVE the prancing one of Paris, and the one where she suddenly appears in from the trees!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

We did come back!









Kiss the Camera!









Now you can take photos so much better now that I cleaned your screen!









Where's that Pinecone?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> lmao, great pics Jak! I LOVE the prancing one of Paris, and the one where she suddenly appears in from the trees!!!


It looked so funny on the computer flicking between cos, the only thing that changed in the picture was Paris!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

GOT IT!!!









Look I have the Pinecone!









And you're not having it!









(Above photo is same as FD's one, but from different angles)

Ok, where'd it go?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Here it is!









The photos were in abundance, can't wait till there are more Spoos to photograph


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Look at that grass someone totally keeps up with the lawn. Your dogs are always so white, you must bathe them all of the time.


BTW, Saffy isn't white lol, she recently came back from her Groom with apricot/cream all down her back! She is usually pretty ice white, either coat change for the summer, or she got stained because she was sooo dirty before that groom lol


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Great action shots!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Great photos, your girls always seem to be having so much fun.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I love these pics, they make me smile.

So much fun.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great action shots!! I absolutely LOVE pics of poodles running and playing, they are just so much fun. Lovely white poodles also. It sure looks like everyone was having a great day! 



jak said:


> It looked so funny on the computer flicking between cos, the only thing that changed in the picture was Paris!


LOL.. Spoospirit and I have done this quite a few times with our pics. Taking action shots, we sometimes end up with pics like this with one dog in the same position but another dog in one pic and you flick it back and forth and it is soooo funny to watch, like an old time flicker film. LOL.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Great photos, your girls always seem to be having so much fun.


They do lol
The world is simply there to please Paris (FD's spoo), so life is always fun for her
And Saffy just loves running around, and we have 30 acres for her to do it lol


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I absolutely love the pics. Thanks for posting them. Its great to see them having so much fun. I love how beautiful and white they are. The park looks amazing too. 

All that beautiful green grass ours is brown now...oh well at least its not white...yet!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

beautiful photos and park! i love seeing your big fluffy poodles running around, such pretty photos.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Gorgeous shots!!! Our wind just picked up tonight and it started raining... snow and winter are right around the corner for us - so these great photos of sunshine and green grass (and beautiful white spoos) are JUST what I need right now!!

A question, though... I've posted pictures here before, but I just go to "manage attachments" and it posts the pics as thumbnails - how do you get them to post BIG and are able to put captions in between??? Enlighten me, please!! 

Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful Dogs!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Y'know, I really don't think we can ever have too many pictures.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

plumcrazy, to post them as big pics, you need an account on photobucket (free!) or similar (I use photobucket) and then copy the IMG tagline, and paste into a post. It'll look similar to this (but without the spaces that I've added!):
[ IMG]h ttp://i80.photobucket. com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/grooming/IMG_1066.jpg[/IMG]
but when you post (or preview), it'll come out like this:









OR you can always still put your attachments in the middle of your post, to add captions etc too. Just once you have your attachments done like usual, click on the lil paperclip symbol above the normal reply box, and it'll give you a drop down menu of all the files you've just added as attachments. Click on one and it'll add a code into your reply that looks like this (again, without the space):
[ ATTACH]4972[/ATTACH]
that when you post or preview, it'll end up coming out like this:







(btw these are just pics I took today of a CUTE lil poodle pup I did today, after his first groom )

see, easy as that! lol.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love to see them having so much fun. They are beautiful.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

THANK YOU, FD!!  I'll try posting like that the next time I get some new pics of Lucybug. I like being able to put text between the pictures and having the pictures big enough to see without having to click on them. I already have a photobucket account (used it all the time to post pics on the horse forum I belong to - but didn't know it'd work the same way here)

Thanks again!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting how to get bigger pictures. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

How fun. Wish we had a park like that!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Olie said:


> How fun. Wish we had a park like that!


Lol, I didn't even know it existed, before we went there!
And our town is tiny in comparison to your cities!


----------

